# Question for the moderator



## Busters Mom (Aug 26, 2012)

Since I am new here, I am trying to get a feel of how long it take for the moderators to approve our three posts so that we can post onto other forums?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*hi *

It took less than 24 hours for me. Hopefully it'll be the same for you! Welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the site tells you it can take up to up to 48 hours when you sign up. The members who are approved the fastest are usually the ones who sign the rules right away as instructed.

Making 15 posts before you're approved doesn't get you approved any faster. In fact, it takes longer. And making new threads for every new post before you're approved doesn't help, either. These comments aren't directed at Buster's Mom, they're meant for all new members.


----------



## knickema (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello. I'm new and can't figure out how to make the introduction post as required. I can write replies in other posts, but not post myself. I'm accessing this forum from an iPhone if that makes a difference?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jezahb (Jun 14, 2012)

I have posted 3 times and signed the rules, have had that done for over a month and no approval. So I feel through the cracks :/


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jezahb said:


> I have posted 3 times and signed the rules, have had that done for over a month and no approval. So I feel through the cracks :/


You've been able to post everywhere since June. The issue is in your computer. Try hitting *F5* on your keyboard to refresh your settings.

P.S. Signing off on the rules 3 times doesn't count as three posts, two of those were deleted.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

knickema said:


> Hello. I'm new and can't figure out how to make the introduction post as required. I can write replies in other posts, but not post myself. I'm accessing this forum from an iPhone if that makes a difference?


NONE of your posts show up until they're approved by a moderator. You can't see them, other members can't see them. You've made your intro post and this one. Now you just need to sign off on the rules.


----------



## Jezahb (Jun 14, 2012)

marie73 said:


> P.S. Signing off on the rules 3 times doesn't count as three posts, two of those were deleted.


I didn't mean to sign the rules 3 times, just once. I guess I must have refreshed the page and triple posted, I apologize


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jezahb said:


> I didn't mean to sign the rules 3 times, just once. I guess I must have refreshed the page and triple posted, I apologize


No worries. No worries. No worries.

:grin:


----------

